# Most Liveable Villages near Kyrenia and comparisons with the South



## Sharker (Apr 11, 2013)

We are looking at moving North over the border and would like some recommendations on the best villages near Kyrenia. I remember years ago visiting a friend in a superb village in the mountains and then later finding out she discovered the winters there never saw the sun and it was depressingly cold and dark. We both enjoy light houses, plenty of sun coming in, so not in the shadow of a mountain on the wrong side. (I am yet to work out which side is apparently the wrong side!)

I would really appreciate any suggestions. We are hoping for a long term rental house with a garden, some privacy, low traffic (for the safety of our cats) and within 15 minutes of the beach if that is feasible. 

My husband travels often to Malta and the best flight is Emirates out of Larnaca so realistically we want to be closer rather than further away to airport access. (This rules out Farmagusta as it makes the journey a tad too long.)

I wouldn't mind your comments regarding the two sides of the border. Personally I have found the Northern Cypriots a happier bunch and the animal cruelty less prevalent than in the South. They are just two of my observations.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

I'd imagine that because of the topography any village to the north of the pentadackylos chain ridge would suffer from short days and lack of sun during the winter when the sun is lower. From the south the mountains catch all the afternoon light and look spectacular in the sun sets but it'll be gloomy over the ridge. The best places would probably be along the north west coast, but that would be a real slog re the airport. Some of the north walled city has a village feel and have been well renovated, and that would provide easy access over the engomi crossing...there must be northern equivalents of the villages within the city that are so often overlooked, but I have no personal knowledge of them.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

You might find it more useful to look at forums that deal with the TRNC., who could give you detailed information about the area you are considering. Most people who use this forum reside in the Republic of Cyprus ( South)


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Here we go again, yet another person wanting to take advantage of the cheaper stolen lands and property in the illegally occupied north.
Read up on the Orams and here's hoping the same happens to all the carpet baggers who purchase / d in that area!


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

Yes, I often wonder how some people would feel if they had worked hard for their home or inherited it from their mother, then had to run for their life from that home leaving behind all personal belongings. Then, live for 30-40 years not being able to see that home - and finally suffer the injustice of hearing that your home has been sold to people from abroad BY people who never had the right of ownership over it in the first place. It beggars belief; I just don't know how people can build a life on another family's misery.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

As we're still living through the aftermath of the inter communal violence that erupted in Cyprus shortly after Inderpendence was won in 1960 and that the propaganda mills on both sides of the divide have never stopped grinding out the same hatred and bile that still divides this island, I have taken more than a passing interest in how that propaganda has played out, particularly in relation to the destruction of cultural property and heritage (my former area of academic expertise). What intrigues me is the strength of the position (which is entirely false) that the north used to be exclusively Greek Cypriot and that the original Turkish intervention under Treaty of Guarantee somehow trashed a situation whereby the Greek and Turkish Cypriots were living harmoniously together. Whilst in no way diminishing the pain and suffering of the refugee situation created by the technically illegal second Turkish incursion of August 1974, which also started the appalling Turkification of the occupied northern territories, the desecration of some churches and the often violent takeover of Greek Cypriot properties there, we should also consider that the vast majority of Turkish Cypriots were also forced to leave their homes and exist within impoverished enclaves and that there was wanton destruction of upwards of 100 Turkish Cypriot villages and hamlets across the Republic during the worst years of inter communal violence in the 1960s which saw Mosques torched and ultimately the genocide of entire Turkish Cypriot communities as a backlash to the Turkish invasion. It is so often overlooked that the UN peacekeepers arrived in 1964 almost a decade before the Turkish invasion. UN reports show the increasing difficulties faced by enclaved communities, describing in fact a situation where many found themselves disenfranchised from their properties and livelihoods. Part of the solution will ultimately involve both sides admitting to the complexity of the past and the shared culpability involved in the breakdown of the constitution that allowed the Coup to happen which set the scene for invasion and division. Many Greek Cypriots who have seen the propaganda for what it is have accepted property compensation settlements and want to move forwards towards a solution. there are also legitimately owned Turkish Cypriot properties in the north. equally there are stolen properties much loved and remembered and to which families would dearly love to return to. it is therefore important to exercise extreme caution when considering property purchases in the occupied parts of Cyprus.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2013)

JonandGaynor said:


> Here we go again, yet another person wanting to take advantage of the cheaper stolen lands and property in the illegally occupied north.
> Read up on the Orams and here's hoping the same happens to all the carpet baggers who purchase / d in that area!


Really. this post is disgusting, and very rude. A polite question asked and is given a horrible answer. I thought more about the members in this forum

Anders


----------



## Sharker (Apr 11, 2013)

Anders, thank you for your support. It was a polite question and firstly I find it incredulous that the moderator allows such an attack on a Newbie. This forum is very unwelcoming and seems to have plenty of bitter members. Secondly, we have no intention of purchasing a property. False assumption. I clearly said that I was looking for a rental property.

Thank you to those who tried to be helfpul. Shame the others dont have something better to do.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Sharker - I am sorry that your innocent question has provoked the response it has from some forum members. Many of us do try to be helpful and I hope that you will continue to use this forum as it is a source of very useful, and may I say friendly information.

Good luck in what ever you decode to do.

Kind regards


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Sharker you made it clear that you want to rent and not buy, therefore the attack on you I agree was uncalled for. 
However it is fact that many Brits went to the North and bought property there fully aware of the facts and didn't care as long as they got a cheap property. 
We were there on a long weekend and actually overheard a conversation between two sets of Brits in a restaurant which made it very obvious that they know exactly what they were doing. They actually said "who cares as long we have a good few years to enjoy a cheap holiday home."
These are the people who deserve to be berated for their selfish attitude.
There were also a lot of Brits who bought there totally ignorant of the facts who were lied to not only by the Turkish developers but also by British developers and agents and have found themselves in an unenviable position of not knowing whether they will one day lose their investment.

I don't blame you for wanting to try the North though as it is very beautiful in parts.

Veronica


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

The attack and angry propaganda was uncalled for. Not sure that I agree with the fine definition that divides ownership and rental but would not feel too morally upset renting. As for buying, all Cyprus land is registered in Nicosia. Buyers can check. However, remember it is illegal to cross the Green Line with property papers.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2013)

Sharker said:


> Anders, thank you for your support. It was a polite question and firstly I find it incredulous that the moderator allows such an attack on a Newbie. This forum is very unwelcoming and seems to have plenty of bitter members. Secondly, we have no intention of purchasing a property. False assumption. I clearly said that I was looking for a rental property.
> 
> Thank you to those who tried to be helfpul. Shame the others dont have something better to do.


The big problem is that so many in the expat community think they know everything about the Cyprus north-south problems. If they just cared to read some history about the conflict they would realize that its not so black and white as they believe. 

And to not provoke any side in this, it would be best to just keep quiet and let the Cypriots try to find a solution. It will be hard enough without the interference from outsiders

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Sharker said:


> Anders, thank you for your support. It was a polite question and firstly I find it incredulous that the moderator allows such an attack on a Newbie. This forum is very unwelcoming and seems to have plenty of bitter members. Secondly, we have no intention of purchasing a property. False assumption. I clearly said that I was looking for a rental property.
> 
> Thank you to those who tried to be helfpul. Shame the others dont have something better to do.


Trust me, this forum is not unwelcoming by the vast majority and has relatively few bitter members compared to the 2 main forums for Cyprus. Moderating is to a much higher standard too.

Don't give up on us, there are good discussions and lots of information and help.

Pete


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

Vegaanders said:


> The big problem is that so many in the expat community think they know everything about the Cyprus north-south problems. If they just cared to read some history about the conflict they would realize that its not so black and white as they believe.
> 
> And to not provoke any side in this, it would be best to just keep quiet and let the Cypriots try to find a solution. It will be hard enough without the interference from outsiders
> 
> Anders


Absolutely right, Anders! Don't get involved in politics especially when the politics are as complex as here and we are, after all, guests in this country. There are ALWAYS two sides to the story.


----------



## Radders2013 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hello Veronica,

Your my first reply on here so be gentle 

I think the mountain village that you are referring to is Bellapaise which is near Kyrenia.
Beautiful but when I visited earlier this month it was in shadow from the mountains - in the summer it is idyllic.

The beaches along the road to Lapta (from Kyrenia) are lovely and there's plenty of rental properties there from what I understand.

Good luck.

I'm looking to move to Kyrenia in the next month or so myself.
Do you have any hints & tips re gaining employment in Cyprus ?

By profession I am an IT Project Manager, Business & Transformation Consultant, Senior Manager but in reality I am prepared to do any type of work - I am also learning Turkish. 

Regards
Gill


----------



## rukenau (Sep 7, 2016)

i just joined the forums and was trying to read the experiences of good ppl who lived or living in the island. i visited the island 4-5 times... indeed i dont care who had which part of the island before who has now... thats what politicians has to solve... i dont care if ottomans got the island on 1570 from italians and frankies and ruled over 400 years, i dont care british leased the island from ottoman and brought some greeks on the island... i only care if its a good place to live at the moment for me and my family. now, here is what i know about beautiful kyrenia >>> there was an english town 3-4 mins drive to kyrenia. when i 1st been there it reminded me the famous santorini... 99% of the population of the town was british and the language spoken in was english as well... also there are 2-3 good small places 4-5 mins drive from the central of kyrenia...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum rukenau.
I assume that as you are looking to move to the North of Cyprus you are not looking for easy access to Europe via Cyprus residency? We have very many Chinese buying in the South to get their PR here which allows them to travel more easily in Europe.
This would not be the case if purchasing in the North as it is ruled by Turkey and they are not in the EU and with the problems they have currently it is unlikely they will get membership for some years, if ever.


----------



## rukenau (Sep 7, 2016)

Hello Veronica  thank you so much for hour kind reply 
Your assumption is correct me and my family will be settling in North Cyprus after Xmas.
Indeed I've no intend to access Europe otherwise i would be buying property in Spain or Portugal. Such countries give 5 years free access to all EU countries if you buy a house for 200.000 Euros only and after 5 years you get the EU citizenship free. 
My idea is, i want to live free with no trouble because i am Chinese, i dont want me or any members of my family called as Ching or Chang or Jet Lee on the street which we faced 1000 times in many EU countries. I think you got what i am trying to mention here. In Europe lately ppl become more and more racist its almost similar how Americans behave to colored people... 
On the other hand we lived with Turks for maybe 1000+ years (i am exaggerating) as neighbors, we sometimes had wars in between but we never faced racism from any Turk. 
I hope Turkey never joins the EU. 
As you may know most of the EU countries are going down so fast as economy. We know about the economy of Greece, Spain, Portugal and many more are in big trouble... If Germany quits EU like England did, that may be the end 

But thank you again for your suggestions and time to reply me. But I've decided to live my life in a no traffic city (50.000+ population) with nature, beautiful sea, good and very friendly people.

When we arrive and settle i will give you my comments as well.

Keep well 

rukenau


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello rukenau

Just to say I spent over two years living in North Cyprus and whilst there took the opportunity to explore quite an extensive part of the southern coast of Turkey and was made to feel most welcome. As an EU citizen my circumstances are different to yours but all the same wish you and your family all the best in your new venture. 

Talagirl


----------

